# looking for blade for a McGraw-Edison 10" Band Saw Model- T6760 16 Type -A



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking for blades for a 10" inch Band Saw that I got at a yard sale a long time ago. I looked the company up and the only thing I can find on McGraw-Edison is…...............light bulbs. I did come across someone else looking for blades for the same make and model but I didn't see any helpful information on they're post it fix it. So that being said I am sure there is someone in here that knows how to help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Unless there is something special about the blade for your saw any brand blade will work if it is the proper length. Several of the big name woodworking supply stores (internet) also will make whatever size blade you need.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a local place here that makes bandsaw blades any size you want if you can't find one you need, you just tell then the size and how many tpi you want and in a couple days it's done. Rideout tool and machine is the name of the place, I'm sure if you google custom band saw blades you can probably find somewhere closer to you, hope you find something.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at the add on the side of the page- think it says 57"

http://books.google.com/books?id=PNkDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA209&lpg=PA209&dq=edison+10+band+saw&source=bl&ots=Tj9Ws-BGOu&sig=naSxUMuV9SXb3EINct04iSy4mi8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=JXUWUZGiHKby0wHru4DgBg&ved=0CG4Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=edison%2010%20band%20saw&f=false


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=57%22+band+saw+blade&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you can measure the blade, you may be able to purchase by its length.


----------



## mrdull (Feb 22, 2009)

Lots of people have already suggested having them made, I would only add that when I used to do that I had a welder friend who did his own for his medal cutting blades he could also do mine. I would run the adjustment out to use the longest blade possible, then if I had a premature break and the blade was still sharp we would shorten it an inch or so reweld adjust for the shorter blade and get more use from the same blade.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Robin, I get all mine made up because I have a riser kit installed making a non standard length. Never had a problem but I do get the higher quality blades.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Try asking help too in owwm.org . I purchase my blades on www.sawblade.com . Got great blades.


----------

